# Been shoppin' skid-loaders...



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

... and the more I look, the more confused I get. I guess that's because I really don't know a lot about them... I've run a few, but that's the extent of my expertise. Just to be 100% honest, I flat don't have the cash to buy "new" anything, and I ain't gonna' go the credit line way for one (I want to avoid any new monthly). I have no livestock, I don't grow crops, I'm just a guy living out in the county and a skid loader isn't something I "need"... more like something I could use. I could use it for clearing snow, moving a little dirt and rock now and then, moving firewood, pushing brush into piles, hauling the burn barrel into the woodlot for dumping, moving objects too heavy to lift (or I don't care to lift) and various other "light" duty jobs... and it wouldn't be used every day, probably not even every week. I don't believe I need to list all the possible jobs related to firewood... most anyone here can pictures those. The thing is, I have no "loader" of any sort, and my back ain't getting any younger.

So I'm lookin' at used and I see 'em priced everywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand... different brands... different models (which mean nothing to me)... different sizes... etc. So I'm askin' you guys that own and use 'em...

The small(ish) ones look like they'd be handier for me... but how small is too small ??
Is there certain brands/models that should be avoided ??
And what "problems" should I be looking for ?? I mean, I know about engines and what to look for, and I understand the hydraulics and what to look for, and yeah, I know tires ain't cheap. But what "unique" maintenance/wear items/possible expense/often neglected/problems should I be lookin' at ??

I guess I'm just askin' for a little general direction towards shopping used skid loaders. I have no delusions, I realize I'll probably spend some money on one _after_ the purchase... I'm just hoping to avoid getting stung with an expense costing half, or equal to, the purchase price.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mesupra (Apr 16, 2013)

If you don't live on a farm or plan on using it commercially you might want to consider a small 4wd tractor with loader, should be able to get into something around 30-50hp for around 6-12k. Also, the use of 3pt attachments might be handy.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe I can add a specific question...

I'm finding several Case 1816's, 1537's and some brand called "Mustang" in the $3000.oo - $4000.oo range ??

Yeah, a small tractor would also be nice, but not near as handy getting into/out of tight spots in the woodlot... I can see uses for one, and the 3-point, but the skid loader just seems like it would be "handier" for me.


----------



## Guswhit (Apr 16, 2013)

I know that the Case 1840/45 series are almost indestructable, but they are still bgoing upward of $5k most of the time. There are also some really good mustang models out there, but I don't like to use my feet for operating.


----------



## Retired (Apr 16, 2013)

Try to screen for the major headaches, just like you would any used machine.

Use the loader to raise the front end. Get off and wiggle the front tires, play tells you it needs bearings. Do the same with the rear. Not unusual for one side to be bad and not the other. There is a universal joint that is expensive to replace and hard to get at to grease. Usually the only access is under the front seat, sometimes the seat has to be removed. If the current owner has no idea what that is, it has been neglected.

I'm guessing you know your way around engines and don't need help there. 

IMHO if it does not have universal skidplate coupling and a 3rd hydraulic outlet, you aren't getting much for your money and can do better with a small tractor, as suggested above. Add-on implements (say a mower or post hole digger) are 2x as expensive for a skidsteer compared to 3 pt.


----------



## 1grnlwn (Apr 16, 2013)

For what is worth. Bobcat 773. Bought with 900 hrs $16000. Use once a week. Spend about $900 a year on breakdowns and damage. Not cheep but I like having it.


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 16, 2013)

Another thing to consider is the things can dern near get stuck on a banana peel.


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is one of mine, it stays up the street at my buddies shop and mostly loads mulch all summer. right now it is here for annual service and to weld up a broken grease fitting. If you have no tracks, keep em out of the mud and woods. I use the tractor in my avatar for 90% of what I do.View attachment 290607


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello,
You mentioned about using the skid loader in the woodlot. If it's a fairly smooth level woodlot then it will be ok, but if you plan to go into the woods with it, it better be a tracked model. I live on 18.5 acres of mountain land with lots of rocks here and there. Since the ground is rough and the skid steer doesn't have much ground clearance, it doesn't work so good. Mine has wheels , not tracks. The wheels also tear up the ground real easy !!!! I bought it to basically plow my .4 mile lane in the winter, but it has been very handy in other ways. If I get a tree hung up on another one, I just chain the base and pull it down. Since it didn't work well in the woods, I bought a used 4WD New Holland tractor. Either way, neither of them are cheap to buy. It's hard to find a nice tractor of at least 35HP with a FEL for less than $15K and skid steers are even worse. Good luck in finding something you like.....you'll never regret it after you use it a while !!!!!


Henry and Wanda


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 16, 2013)

hanniedog said:


> Another thing to consider is the things can dern near get stuck on a banana peel.



When did they start using radials on skidsteers? :hmm3grin2orange:


And from your "new wood hauler thread"...

_That's great if it works out that way... but my neighbor's experience is the exact opposite.
Unless you personally know what, and from whom, *you're buying used it's always a gamble...* you have no inkling what you're buying. For all you know the previous owner didn't change oil for 5 years, or maybe the thing was under water once, or like my neighbors purchase... the tires are full of stop-leak snot and they still go flat in a couple days, and the carb has screws stripped-out and put back together with super glue and self-tapping screws, and the auto-clutch went out in less than a month. Have you priced four new tires, a new carburetor, and clutch parts for a Jap ATV?? And all this on top of what he knew he would spend (torn seat, broken brake lever, and a couple other things). Before he was done that first year he had nearly the price of new invested in a used one... and now it's low on compression!

At least buying "new"... even cheap Chinese "new"... I know exactly what I have._ 

Guess you've takin up gamblin in the last 24 hrs, huh? :hmm3grin2orange: Nah, just funnin with ya, I have been trying to justify the purchase of a compact tractor with FEL myself. I have a rack system design in mind that, if I had a FEL, would allow me to not have to touch the wood until it is being thrown into the furnace, well, after it is CSS onto the racks that is. If I buy a tractor, it will definitely have to be a used one, maybe even one that needs some work, which I can do. That brings me to my point, my neighbor buys alot of older farm equipment, he has been able to purchase several skid loaders at auction that needed an engine/pump/whatever, for a lil-bit-of-nothing price. He has made out like a *bandit* so far. You seem pretty handy, maybe this is a option to consider???


----------



## Preston (Apr 16, 2013)

Just as a money guess thing, my L2800 Kubota new was $12,500. The FEL would have been another $4,000. I didn't do that but do I now wish I had. I need it so bad. Just me but the SS would no way work for me. To much soft dirt.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a bobcat 751 diesel. Sips fuel for 45hp. While using it for doing firewood related stuff 1/2 gal/hr or 2 gal/ hr pushing snow. Gas models are cheaper. Case made bulletproof skid steers as mentioned. New Holland is the most stable/ sure footed Ive ever used. Omc/Mustang were better than nothing but not impressed. Gehl 4500 was decent but always needed something. Foot control or hand control - I prefer hand because it seems like better fine control. Aux hydraulics are nice. Other than the bucket, forks of some type are GREAT. Tires need tread, but you would amazed how many small skid loaders have bald car tires on them. The roll cage nice to have... look at most of them and they have battle scars on them. As far as bucket width 5-6 foot is the most versatile. I think you would be happiest with something in the 30-45 HP range with 900-1500 lift capacity. That's my experience.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have three skid steers. A 236 Cat with pilot controls(left drives and turns, right hand runs bucket, an 1845 Case with hand controls and a 642 Bobcat with foot controls. Of the three I like the case best by far. Simpler operation. The problem with these is that the chains will break once in a while in the drive system and they aren't fun to fix. The Cat with pilot controls is alright, but I like the traditional hand controls better. I am short so the foot controls on the 642 are harder to run for me.

Things to look for are any kind of welding on the loader arms, bad bushings or bearings in the wheels and bucket and loader arms. This will let ya know how they were used in their prior life. I never buy one from a cement guy or a curb and gutter guy. They seem to be used hard and poorly maintained, as a rule. The bobcat should sit still when your hands are off the controls. Some of them like to creep a bit(my 642). Makes it hard to get out and load the bucket with wood while being chased by the bobcat. Also, look for one that does not require you to wear the seatbelt at all times to operate it. It's a PITA to have to put that on every dang time you get in.(John Deere's are like that)

Some of them have gasoline engines(my642). That can be real handy in the woods as they start even when it is dreadfully cold out there. If you get a diesel you will want glow plugs or a plug in heater and of course an electrical source for that. They are not well known for starting in the winter.

I very very rarely get stuck with any of my skidsteers. In fact I have not been stuck inover 10 yrs running. now if I thought I should drive across the swamp with it, of course I would get stuck, but if ya use common sense, which you seem to have, you will be just fine.

Just a few basic things to look at. 

Ted


----------



## Cheesecutter (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you have a price range in mind ? That will make recommendations easier


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Apr 16, 2013)

Do alot of shopping around and save up some cash. When you go to look at a machine check it over REALLY GOOD. Look for broken welds, check the pins and bushings, check the fluid levels and the color of the the fluids, check the air filter, look under the machine to get a feel of where it has been. Some of that stuff will tell you how they took care of the machine. Also check parts availability and prices on that particular machine so you dont get a machine you cant get parts for.


----------



## rmount (Apr 16, 2013)

My experience is very limited, but I have found that the ones on wheels slip real quickly when it's wet (we're on clay soil), and the ones built with tracks are better than the ones with tracks over the wheels for traction and maneuverability.


----------



## cat10ken (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 57 HP Gehl skid loader with a grapple bucket that I have only used one time in the woods to move a large hickory log. It does a lot of spinning, cuts deep ruts, is tippy on the side hills, you can't see whats behind you, all of these reasons and more is why I have only put 3 hours on the machine in the 2 years I've owned it. I much prefer my 4x4 Duetz tractor over the skid steer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

Now just hold on a minute here!!! This is a guy who's too cheap to buy a second saw!!!
Now we're talking a skid loader????
First off, there's NOTHING on a skid steer that's cheap.... If you can find one for the 5000 dollar range, it's gonna need a TON of "not so cheap" parts...
You'll re-tire a skid steer 3 times before replacing tires on a tractor...
Skid steers are handy rigs, but if cost is a factor, RUN!!!! RUN FAST!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 16, 2013)

i'm gonna go with the 4wd tractor &FEL. i use my NH for farmin in the summer and firewoodin in the winter. i've looked at SS but decent shape,low hours are 15-20 grand. spend less and all you will have is headaches &empty pockets. wifey said get what i need cause its the last one i'm gettin so i did. 6' snowblower(u could have used that this winter:smile2 bucket,forks & a rock bucket.i would'nt get near the use out of a SS. good luck Spidey.

ps. buy a second saw.:msp_biggrin:View attachment 290683


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> *Now just hold on a minute here!!! This is a guy who's too cheap to buy a second saw!!!*



Naw *Hedgerow*, you have that all wrong... it ain't 'cause I'm too cheap, I just don't see the need.

Anyway, y'all have given me a lot to think about.
I was thinking quite a bit smaller than most of ya' are... like in the 12-18 HP range and something under $5k.
Maybe I'm all upside-down in my thinking... but I wasn't planning to move mountains with it.

Here's a few I spotted on CL for under $4k...

case skidloader

1537 Case Skid Loader

Case 1816 b skidloader


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Naw *Hedgerow*, you have that all wrong... it ain't 'cause I'm too cheap, I just don't see the need.
> 
> Anyway, y'all have given me a lot to think about.
> I was thinking quite a bit smaller than most of ya' are... like in the 12-18 HP range and something under $5k.
> ...



You are a minimalist...
Aren't you...
:msp_rolleyes:

If those are what ya want, go for it... They ARE handy, and if things go poorly in the repair column, you won't have been hurt much...
Just don't let em' become a money pit!!!!!
Cause they can!!!
Ask me how I know...:msp_angry:

P.S.
I like the one in floyd... Bigger bucket is handy for wood hauling and snow plowing... Tippy for dirt and rock though...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> *You are a minimalist...
> Aren't you...
> :msp_rolleyes:
> P.S.
> I like the one in floyd... Bigger bucket is handy for wood hauling and snow plowing... Tippy for dirt and rock though...*



Yeah... maybe a minimalist... but it's basically gonna' be a yard & garden tool (toy?), I ain't planning to make my living in it.
I kind'a liked the one in Floyd also.
Floyd is about a 15-minute drive from my place... heck, I probably know the guy!!

OH! And *HANDY* is exactly what I'm lookin' for!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

Doin' a little more studyin' I believe the one in Floyd has been re-powered... not that that's a deal breaker, I've re-powered lots of stuff.
The listing claims an 18 HP engine and the pictures make it to appear a twin cylinder... the 1816b should have a single cylinder, 16 HP Tecumseh (OH160).


----------



## dave_dj1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think he has been in the cold too long! Now he's gettin' spring fever. :yoyo:
I wouldn't buy a skidsteer for the type of work you want to do with it. Get a smallish 4x4 tractor with front end loader and you will be a lot happier! I find it a big hassle getting in and out of them, they few times I have rented them they have suited my needs at the time but as stated above, they can get stuck on a banana peal! You can do a lot of work with a skidsteer under the right conditions. I think you can find a nice tractor for similar money, check/change fluids and go. I have a small MF that I inherited sort of and It is the handiest thing I have ever had. All we have on it so far is a bucket and a back blade. I think it's like 21 - 23 hp. 
good luck,
dave


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup the things mentioned. Plus since you don't like to mow, that's good cause you will tear the hell outta you sod. Mine is a 1984 Case Uniloader 1835B and I think it 8000 lbs. One destructive sob, but like the dark side of the force, channel it and achieve your evil purpose with a 188D Case powered skidsteer. (When you ain't stuck.)


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Doin' a little more studyin' I believe the one in Floyd has been re-powered... not that that's a deal breaker, I've re-powered lots of stuff.
> The listing claims an 18 HP engine and the pictures make it to appear a twin cylinder... the 1816b should have a single cylinder, 16 HP Tecumseh (OH160).



And how long do you think those mufflers will stay on?


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

A guy needs something around that will lift 1000 lbs. You can move more sand in fifteen minutes than you can in six hours by hand. Think about that.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 16, 2013)

My uncle has a bobcat on wheels and it has a lot of power and goes through the woods pretty good. I recommend it.


----------



## Gavman (Apr 16, 2013)

No way would I buy a bobcat for what you are describing, an older massey tractor with front loader will preform way way better in the woods, have way less expensive maintenance issues, It may not lift quite as much but it will lift plenty...
I have many years of experience running mostly 2wd tractors and currently own a Takeuchi tl230 (year old) for construction and its easy to find its limits in soft ground...

Older tractor with loader will is my vote, and don't be scared of 2wd either, see if you can find a neighbour who will let you play round with his tractor, I bet you will quickly get to like it


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

You gotta get a heavy weighing tractor to do in tires what the skid steer tire does for load. Don't dream about tracks IMO. That is a novelty in most jobs especially in R-O-C-K. Ask around.


----------



## wndwlkr (Apr 16, 2013)

Best investment i ever made New Holland L 783 1994 model 3 cylinder ford diesel 57 hp. will lift 2050lbs, way under rated. excellent machine. bought it on ebay way out east, had it shipped to missouri on a flatbed truck with 24" of snow here, backed it off the trailer into a snow bank and never looked back. excellent machine, very low to the ground & a very wide footprint. anybody thats been stuck in mud with tires haven't run this machine. $5725.00 + 300.00 shipping.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

Tractor vs Skid Steer. Now we are getting down to it. Ajn't heard this one yet. Let me be the one to admit you can run alot of implements with a tractor. And they can pull out a bellied in skid. Tractor with loader can push itself out and carry a threepoint box with tools and wood hauler. Heck many thing is awash. And you can go straight hydraulics on tractor instead of a final chain drive. OK they are even. I like skid.


----------



## RiverRocket (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know if it's been already mentioned i haven't read all the replies, but new equipment (skid loaders) are getting ready to take a HUGE increase in price and i can only imagine used equipment will follow so if your gonna buy do it now


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 16, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I think he has been in the cold too long! Now he's gettin' spring fever. :yoyo:
> I wouldn't buy a skidsteer for the type of work you want to do with it. Get a smallish 4x4 tractor with front end loader and you will be a lot happier! I find it a big hassle getting in and out of them, they few times I have rented them they have suited my needs at the time but as stated above, they can get stuck on a banana peal! You can do a lot of work with a skidsteer under the right conditions. I think you can find a nice tractor for similar money, check/change fluids and go. I have a small MF that I inherited sort of and It is the handiest thing I have ever had. All we have on it so far is a bucket and a back blade. I think it's like 21 - 23 hp.
> good luck,
> dave



small 4x4 tractor with loader similar in price as those 3-4000 dollar skid steer? i dont know if you have seen what 20-30 hp 4x4 tractors with loaders are selling for, but believe me it's nowhere near what he's looking at, theyre going from about 6-over $20,000!
now a 2wheel drive tractor from mid 60's and older with a loader are about the same price as what hes looking at!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> *And how long do you think those mufflers will stay on?*



Who needs mufflers anyway... I'm thinkin' vertical pipes with rain caps :msp_biggrin:
Seriously... I do see that exhaust as a problem.

For you guys recommending tractors I have 5 reasons to go with the skid loader...

I don't have room to park a tractor under roof.
I'm just lookin' for a "loader", not a hauler or anything else.
Maneuverability.
Maneuverability.
Maneuverability.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 16, 2013)

if your looking for something small, have you thought or know about power king tractors?
if not look them up, they come in 12-18hp, 3spd, or dual trans with 6spd, 16 or 24 inch tires, factory loader is rated for around #1200 and 3 point is #400 or 600, (not sure which one)
only real limiting factor on the loader capacity is the front spindles, as they can bend if over loaded...

if you dont know about them check them out. they go from about $800-3000, all simple parts, standard small engine(kohler/onan stock)
id look for an older one (mid 70's-mid 80's)...


----------



## dustytools (Apr 16, 2013)

Skidsteers are indeed a very handy piece to have around but I want to tell you the two biggest downfalls to them IMO. First, they are as stated a skid steer, meaning that they slide/slip on top of the ground when turning and they WILL do damage to whatever you are on be it your yard, woodlot, etc... Secondly and most important, I can not see out of them very well on the sides and almost not at all in the rear. You have a young man (as do I) running around wanting to see what the old man is up to. If this is what you decide to go with then please be especially careful when he is around. We have owned several different models at work over the last 24 years and they are very expensive to maintain and tires aren't cheap. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## zogger (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Who needs mufflers anyway... I'm thinkin' vertical pipes with rain caps :msp_biggrin:
> Seriously... I do see that exhaust as a problem.
> 
> For you guys recommending tractors I have 5 reasons to go with the skid loader...
> ...



I dont have a ton of experience, so just one thought. Wheeled ones are all I have operated, and your ground needs to be pretty darn firm.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 16, 2013)

OK... let me give you an example of how I'd use the thing.

Last week I parked the work van in the yard next to the pickup and overnight it rained hard, which took the frost out'a the ground where it was parked. I get in it that morning and moved maybe 6-inches those worthless radial tires msp_sneaky spin-out and sink. Finally ended up hooking the pickup, with bias ply tires msp_sneaky, to it and pulled it out. That left two trenches about a foot deep and 20-feet long in the yard.

Well, it's finally dried up enough to fix it... so tonight I hooked the little utility trailer to the little tractor and drive out back to the field... where I manually shovel dirt into the trailer. Then I pull the trailer to the trenches and manually shovel the dirt into the trenches... and then I make another trip... and another... and another. I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job. Then I grab the rake and start moving the dirt around, trying to spread it out, and I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> OK... let me give you an example of how I'd use the thing.
> 
> Last week I parked the work van in the yard next to the pickup and overnight it rained hard, which took the frost out'a the ground where it was parked. I get in it that morning and moved maybe 6-inches those worthless radial tires msp_sneaky spin-out and sink. Finally ended up hooking the pickup, with bias ply tires msp_sneaky, to it and pulled it out. That left two trenches about a foot deep and 20-feet long in the yard.
> 
> Well, it's finally dried up enough to fix it... so tonight I hooked the little utility trailer to the little tractor and drive out back to the field... where I manually shovel dirt into the trailer. Then I pull the trailer to the trenches and manually shovel the dirt into the trenches... and then I make another trip... and another... and another. I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job. Then I grab the rake and start moving the dirt around, trying to spread it out, and I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job.




Dang, WS, If you had a skid steer, It would be perfect for that little job! :msp_w00t:
DO IT!

Ted


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> OK... let me give you an example of how I'd use the thing.
> 
> Last week I parked the work van in the yard next to the pickup and overnight it rained hard, which took the frost out'a the ground where it was parked. I get in it that morning and moved maybe 6-inches those worthless radial tires msp_sneaky spin-out and sink. Finally ended up hooking the pickup, with bias ply tires msp_sneaky, to it and pulled it out. That left two trenches about a foot deep and 20-feet long in the yard.
> 
> Well, it's finally dried up enough to fix it... so tonight I hooked the little utility trailer to the little tractor and drive out back to the field... where I manually shovel dirt into the trailer. Then I pull the trailer to the trenches and manually shovel the dirt into the trenches... and then I make another trip... and another... and another. I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job. Then I grab the rake and start moving the dirt around, trying to spread it out, and I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job.



White Spider-
First of all you live in NE IOWA... PRIME FARM COUNTRY. Everyone has a skidloader. We have auctions every other month in Waukon held by Sweeny Auction Service. They just had one today. There was a 35hp Gehl that sold for 3500 last auction.'
THis would be your best bet to get a good used skidloader.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just my $0.02 worth. Don't get anything to old, skid steers run 100% on hydraulics and old hydraulic parts are less efficient, slower and hard to come by and they do have an expiry date - thats just the nature of rubber. Engines are not such a big deal, you can use just about anything as long as its a similar shape and size.


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 16, 2013)

hanniedog said:


> Another thing to consider is the things can dern near get stuck on a banana peel.



Can I "like" a post ten times?


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Now just hold on a minute here!!! This is a guy who's too cheap to buy a second saw!!!
> Now we're talking a skid loader????
> First off, there's NOTHING on a skid steer that's cheap.... If you can find one for the 5000 dollar range, it's gonna need a TON of "not so cheap" parts...
> You'll re-tire a skid steer 3 times before replacing tires on a tractor...
> Skid steers are handy rigs, but if cost is a factor, RUN!!!! RUN FAST!!!!



Heggy is spot on too. Cheep means you're gonna spend a bunch to bring it into compliance....


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 16, 2013)

Whitey, 

Last week there was a thread about "over the tire tracks" on a Skiddybopper. 

It wasn't really a part of the the discussion, except for one small post about snow plowing or something, and since I live down here in the tropics, I kept my fool mouth shut about snow plowing with my recommended five man immigrant crew, I call PedroJuanCarlosDeJesusRodriguezMartinez....

However, the original developer of the the machine bought by Cat, and absorbed by Terex, the Positrack.....- was made in Canada, and plowed snow quite well. 

I think you need an RC-30. LGP when you need it such as the rain and the work van, you won;t tear up the place. yet if you are needing LBR of more than 100%, you can achieve it. 

View attachment 290772
View attachment 290773
View attachment 290774
View attachment 290775
View attachment 290776


----------



## reaperman (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, boy! A tractor, really guys? Tractors are used for plowing fields or pulling a hay wagon. Yea they have pulling power. But try and turn one around, their huge. There is no way you can maneuver one thru the woods. And a tractor with a loader takes even more space to turn. And speaking of a loader on a tractor. Did someone say slow and clumsy? Compared to a skid loader, a tractor is just that, a tractor. The two machines arent in direct competition with each other. Bobcats are fast, nimble, strong, and maneuverable. If someone says they cant see out of one, its because they havent spent enough time in one. If someone says they spin out on bare ground its because they dont know how to operate one. Skid loaders are expensive, if they have been properly maintained they will last thousands of hours. They do have a lot of moving parts which makes buying a used machine a crap shoot. Each wheel has a hydraulic motor, their are squash plates that can wear, chains, sprockets, bearings, pumps, pins, just to name some moving parts. But overall, they are little work horses that cant be matched by any other piece of equipment available. Anyone who owns one will agree with me. We'd probably surrender our chainsaws before giving up the key to our skidloaders.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 17, 2013)

GeeVee said:


> However, the original developer of the the machine bought by Cat, and absorbed by Terex, the Positrack.....- was made in Canada, and plowed snow quite well.



Close, but no Ceegar. ASV (now part of Terex), sold cat the running gear only, the rest of the machine was Cat.

ASV is / was out of Grand Rapids, MN - close enough to Canuckistan where a Floridah guy might get con fussed. I believe the rebranded Terex machines are still built there.



Whitespider said:


> Yeah... maybe a minimalist... but it's basically gonna' be a yard & garden tool (toy?), I ain't planning to make my living in it.
> I kind'a liked the one in Floyd also.
> Floyd is about a 15-minute drive from my place... heck, I probably know the guy!!
> 
> OH! And *HANDY* is exactly what I'm lookin' for!



Floyd's almost right on my way to the IA GTG in a week and a half. Need me to stop and pick you and your saw up on my way by?

The 1816s are a REAL NARROW machine. Good for skinny gates/old barn doors. Bad on side slopes, real easy to flop em over. If you get one, remember straight up/down the hills, never across em. Personally, I'd look for a little bigger machine. Case 1838 or Bobcat 642 both come in a gasser if you don't want to deal with a diesel, and are decent sized machines that will do what you want, and a bit more when you decide to do more than you're thinking of now - AND YOU WILL.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> *First of all you live in NE IOWA... PRIME FARM COUNTRY. ..
> We have auctions every other month…*


You’re absolutely right, and I know it!
But I hate auctions… Ya’ spend near the whole day standing around kickin’ dirt clods waiting for ‘em get around to what ya’ came for… and then some ol’ boy in bib overalls (with tobacco stains on the front), cowboy boots, and a Chicago Cubs cap blows you out by paying near *new* price for it. I always feel like I’ve wasted a day after one of those.

But I do have an option. A friend of mine, who was once a co-worker, thinks they’re a social event and goes to all of ‘em (he has three skid loaders, three sizes, all from auctions… and I’ve run all three of them). I should just tell him what I’m lookin’ for, how much I’m willing to spend, and tell him to jump in on a decent buy… heck, he’d love it! And I ain’t in a big hurry, he could take 3-4 months lookin’ for the “right” one and I’d be OK with that.




reaperman said:


> *Oh, boy! A tractor, really guys? …try and turn one around, their huge. There is no way you can maneuver one thru the woods. And a tractor with a loader takes even more space… Did someone say slow and clumsy? … Bobcats are fast, nimble, strong, and maneuverable…*


The neighbor around the corner (a transplanted city guy, but he’s OK) has a little Ford N with a loader. It’s 2½-times as long and 1½-times as wide as a little skid loader, fills-up a single-stall garage when he parks it, and he can’t turn it around in his drive… and when the blade is mounted on the rear he can’t get the doors closed on the shed. The neighbor next to him has a little skid loader and over 4-times more drive and parking area… Guess which one clears the snow faster?? I see that little skid loader running around doing all sorts of odd jobs year round (because it’s small, handy and maneuverable)… I see the other neighbor with shovels, rakes and whatnot in his hands all the time. His wife is a huge flower bed gardener and he buys mulch in wagon loads from a mill… and he shovels it into a little wagon behind his lawn tractor because he can’t maneuver the “N” with loader around the flower beds.

Both of those guys have had me look at their machines because of running problems (it’s always been something minor)… I’ve used both machines, I’d much rather have the skid loader. Yeah, I have uses for a tractor… but I have a whole bunch more uses for a little skid loader… a whole bunch more!


----------



## Streblerm (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a little bobcat 310. It is simple, sturdy little machine. It has a 16hp Kohler and the drive system is chain and clutch using the same components as the 600 series which is quite a bit bigger. It has a small hydraulic pump that runs the lift and bucket hydraulics. It is a machine from the late 70's and pretty much any part I have ever needed is still available from bobcat. 

Small machines like these aren't ideally suited for digging as they just don't have the weight. You can do it but you have to take small bites. It is great at moving loose material and plowing/moving snow. It will easily lift 1000# but #500 is the stated working load. Larger loads make it pretty tippy. 

As far as getting stuck on wet grass, that isn't my experience with any skid steer although it is fairly flat around me. They do tear up the yard. 

Just go get one, you won't be sorry you did. I have about $3k in mine which included rebuilding the drive clutches and sprockets. I am fond of Bobcat machines because parts availability on older machines is very good. I don't have much experience with any of the others. I have a friend with a little case 1816 and he likes it.


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2013)

Folks........when a man has his mind set on the skid steer loader, forget all the other stuff. It's just like he found the perfect girl for a wife. Forget trying to sway him. The dude's mind is made up. He wants what he wants and that's just what he wants. The fact I find no use for one, doesn't matter to him. I want a FEL on the Kubota and I'll be set. Plus I can use every implement I have, about 12. When I bought my tractor my neighbor couldn't figure out why. He bought a Zero turn mower. Why all I needed was a Zero turn mower. When came to borrow my hole digger I ask why didn't he use the mower to do it. But he loves his mower. I mow with the 6' finishing mower.

So the man's heart is set of the special girl and you ain't gonna change it. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Cheesecutter (Apr 17, 2013)

The biggest bonus of all- my wife likes to play with the SS, so she does her own yardwork. Another bonus is the small 16-20hp SS don't get overly abused like the bigger ones.

I have a Bobcat and a 25 hp Nuefield tractor(like a 8n ford) with a FEL and I rarely pull the tracor out of the shed. It's flat out not nearly as handy. No matter what size SS you get, it makes playtime more fun.. oops, I meant worktime.
If your land is flat a 16-20hp machine should be ok, if not, I would opt a litttle bigger/wider myself. The older 30 hp size range is in the same price range and much more stable. I'm figuring most 20hp ish units are 3 feet wide and 30hp are 4 feet wide. It doesn't take much to tip them on their side. My neighbor has done it twice to his baby bobcat. Both time the arms were raised pretty high. 
Another option regarding auctions is if can't make it or don't want to wait all day, I tell the auctioneer my maximum bid. It's called proxy bidding or order buying. Most auctioneers know the local market and often tell me a ballpark price range. I don't bid top dollar, I bid what I feel is fair. If I get it I get it, if not, oh well.


----------



## cmsmoke (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> OK... let me give you an example of how I'd use the thing.
> 
> Last week I parked the work van in the yard next to the pickup and overnight it rained hard, which took the frost out'a the ground where it was parked. I get in it that morning and moved maybe 6-inches those worthless radial tires msp_sneaky spin-out and sink. Finally ended up hooking the pickup, with bias ply tires msp_sneaky, to it and pulled it out. That left two trenches about a foot deep and 20-feet long in the yard.
> 
> Well, it's finally dried up enough to fix it... so tonight I hooked the little utility trailer to the little tractor and drive out back to the field... where I manually shovel dirt into the trailer. Then I pull the trailer to the trenches and manually shovel the dirt into the trenches... and then I make another trip... and another... and another. I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job. Then I grab the rake and start moving the dirt around, trying to spread it out, and I'm thinkin' the whole time... Damn, sure would be nice to have a little, light duty skid loader for this job.



Justification to owning a skid loader can only be determined by you. If you truly believe that it will help...then get one.:snicker:


----------



## jddodge (Apr 17, 2013)

*Tractor vs skidsteer*

Hello

I'm a lucky man... 

I have a Kubota 3010 4WD (32 HP with loader and cab). John Deere 6675 Skidsteer (45 HP diesel).

Kubota: 
What I like about it: Twice as fast as the 6675, easy on my back and knees!! PTO for tilling, brush cutting. Very easy on fuel!! Hydro (HST) transmission is great!! great for viewing when backing up and driving (kids, cows, goats, cats...) Can cut the grass with a 3 point finish mower.

What I don't like about the Kubota: I can't lift large round bales, if I'm plowing snow the front end can get pushed around in heavy snow. Can't get in the barn to clean to tall and I can't spin around inside the barn..

6675 SkidSteer:
Like: Great power, I can get in the barn, I can spin around on a dime. I can lift anything, great front view when lifting. I can lift a large round bale.

Don't like: Noisy machine, pounds on your body, can really only see forward.

On the farm (farming and cutting wood) I truly need both. I'm a lucky man.. my wife encourged me to buy both!!


----------



## Gavman (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheesecutter said:


> If your land is flat a 16-20hp machine should be ok, if not, I would opt a litttle bigger/wider myself. .



Careful there, your starting to get into needing pedals territory:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wndwlkr (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> ... and the more I look, the more confused I get. I guess that's because I really don't know a lot about them... I've run a few, but that's the extent of my expertise. Just to be 100% honest, I flat don't have the cash to buy "new" anything, and I ain't gonna' go the credit line way for one (I want to avoid any new monthly). I have no livestock, I don't grow crops, I'm just a guy living out in the county and a skid loader isn't something I "need"... more like something I could use. I could use it for clearing snow, moving a little dirt and rock now and then, moving firewood, pushing brush into piles, hauling the burn barrel into the woodlot for dumping, moving objects too heavy to lift (or I don't care to lift) and various other "light" duty jobs... and it wouldn't be used every day, probably not even every week. I don't believe I need to list all the possible jobs related to firewood... most anyone here can pictures those. The thing is, I have no "loader" of any sort, and my back ain't getting any younger.
> 
> So I'm lookin' at used and I see 'em priced everywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand... different brands... different models (which mean nothing to me)... different sizes... etc. So I'm askin' you guys that own and use 'em...
> 
> ...


 You maybe should stay with your lawn tractors & such. Skidsteers are for those of us who don't need public opinion to puchase one. Just buy it if you like it,& let yourself decide.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 17, 2013)

Before you go out and buy something, how about you hire one of similar size for a weekend and see how you like it...


----------



## rancher2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I had skid loaders for years. Several brands most were in that 70 to 90 hp range. Then we sold our cattle so we sold our skid loader and used a tractor and loader for about 6 years. I hated being with out a skid loader so I bit the bullet and bought a new M series bobcat 750 and I just love it. I wouldn't be without a skid loader again.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 17, 2013)

I think what you really want, is a miniskid:

View attachment 290963


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheesecutter said:


> The biggest bonus of all- my wife likes to play with the SS



Stihl Sawing? The dog.


----------



## hunterbuild (Apr 17, 2013)

I have my 240 John Deere from my contracting days. I can't do with out it. Always thinking of something else to use it for. I really love it. I live in the Black Hills of SD and it been places that scared me. Haven't tipped it yet. Chain it up for snow and mud it's hard to stop.View attachment 290975
View attachment 290976


----------



## Beefie (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitespider seams to no what he wants, I wont change his mind. I use a SS every day at work. Mainly on smooth concrete. does fine . When I have to do stuff on gravel or uneven ground I hate it. Some days I can't even walk after sitting in it for 14 hours. I would rather have a tractor for the offroad stuff. I can see way better on a tractor,plus I think they are handier and easier to get on and off of. Just add a carryall to the back with a bucket on the front and you can move a lot of wood. Just my 2 cents worth.

Beefie

P.S. what ever you buy ,we want pics or this thread is useless:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rwoods (Apr 17, 2013)

WS, my two cents probably isn't worth two cents but here it is anyway. If you go small, try to get one with a self-leveling bucket. If you do you won't thank me because you won't even notice it, but if you don't you'll likely regret it. Lastly, in my very very limited experience tracks will greatly out perform wheels if you're digging. On other tasks it is pretty much ground dependent on which is the "best". Ron


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys remind me of used car salesmen! I went in there one time, told the guy I wanted a truck for 5000 or less, just a basic truck with no bells or whistles, but 4 wheel drive.

Well, he starts showing me 10 to 20 thousand dollar trucks loaded to the hilt. So, I looked at him and said, you mean I can get those for 5G's? Oh hell no!

Spidey wants to spend 5G or less. You guys are saying oh, get a 60 HP one with tracks! And then you might as well port it and do a muffler mod to it too! Geez. 

Or, better yet, you are wrong about what ya want! You need a tractor! lol If I remember right, this thread is not about which he should get, it's about what SKIDSTEER issues to look for! Bunch of goof balls for sure! Sure keeps the place entertaining though!

Ted


----------



## Preston (Apr 18, 2013)

Ted........nobody listens. You know that.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep... I've pretty much given-up on learning anymore from this thread about what "issues" to look for when shoppin' used skid loaders...
But I do appreciate the responses that did answer the question.

I have very little real "need" for a skid loader, I have absolutely zero "need" for a "bigger" skid loader, and if I "wanted" a tractor I would not have started this thread...
'Cause I already know tractors, I'd just go buy what I "wanted"!!


----------



## uglydukwling (Apr 19, 2013)

I wanted a small skid-steer to go where the bigger machines wouldn't fit or couldn't turn, so I got a Bobcat 543. It's ok for what I use it for, but it's really too small for most jobs. If it's going to be your only machine, you should consider something bigger. If I try to lift something heavy, it stands on its nose, and there's no place to mount a counterweight. It doesn't have the power or weight to force the bucket into hard ground or a stone pile. I find I use the tractor loader about 80% of the time. Where it won't fit, I use the Bobcat, and for heavy lifting I have a Cat 955 tracked loader.

The manoeverability and forward visibility are great. I have an inverted log splitter, and I'd never be able to position it with a tractor. It's also useful to be close to the bucket and be able to tell exactly where the edge is. I also have a front mounted hitch, and it's great for parking trailers or machinery.

A couple of comments on skid-steers in general: The lack of rear visibility is a real problem. There's no place to mount a rearview mirror, and having to have a spotter for close quarters work makes it a lot less handy for the kind of work it was designed for. 

Being able to get on and off with the bucket raised is something you take for granted with a tractor, but it just doesn't work with a skid-steer, unless you have a walk-behind or that one-armed JCB. And you can't stand beside it to operate the loader either. I find I often have to get off the tractor to put a chain on something I want to lift, or pick up a log with the forks and cut it while it's clear of the ground, or shovel material out of the waist-high bucket because even the skid-steer won't quite get to the spot where it has to be dumped.


----------

